# Uplink Activity 4/4/7 ... More HD RSNs and other activity ...



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

361 PRIME

366 FOXSW

367 FOXW

370 FOXS

373 FOXFL


141 ESPNA, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

147 ESPNA, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

281 ANIML MOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w renamed BOOM

282 ION MOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w renamed DHEALTH

283 TDIS MOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w renamed CSTV

Returned to engineering, 284 HLMRK, 285 MUN2 and 286 REAL.


289 FREE, REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

290 HBO-E ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

291 HBO2E ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

292 HBOSG ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

293 HBO-W ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

294 HBO2W ADDED TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

295 HBOFM ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

296 HBOCY ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

297 HBOLT ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

298 FREE ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

997 FPCHN, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

997 FPCHN, REMOVED FROM Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

998 FPCHN, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

998 FPCHN, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5748 TWCV2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5895 RFDTV ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5897 DRMT1 ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5898 DRMT2 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5899 DRMT3 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5900 DRMT4 ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5901 DRMT5 ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5902 DRMT6 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9408 STARF ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9408 STARF ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9417 EDUCA ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9417 EDUCA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7020 KPXJ 21 became available.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Glad to see you "Back in Business", John!

Take it easy though, if needed....


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnH said:


> 366 FOXSW


Are you saying this is being added? I'm guessing to 129 where I can't see it.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

dclaryjr said:


> Are you saying this is being added? I'm guessing to 129 where I can't see it.


Yes, it is on 129...

Still holding out hope for FSN BA before Sharks playoffs.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Also, with the way the HD RSN's are Conus (kind of), Shared Bandwidth, and part-time... doesn't this make it super-easy for Dish to add HD options to their Sports Packages such as NHL Centre ICE and MLB EI (if they keep it)??

They can just mirror the content on another channel without any additional Bandwidth, correct?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Only FOXFL is on 61.5 now. Others are on 129,


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

OH MY! 366 it is. "FOX Southwest HD" in the guide, playing the dish HDTV logo and music right now. Warriors at Rockets at 7pm is blacked out (who knows why). No other guide info further on out but here's to hope that Spurs games will end up on this channel, and NOT blacked out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 5895 RFDTV ADDED TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


Hmmm ... warming up a slate for the move to 231 / AT200?



JohnH said:


> 9408 STARF ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 9408 STARF ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
> 
> 9417 EDUCA ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 9417 EDUCA ADDED TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


More PIs split between 61.5° and 129° ... and not 148°.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 361 PRIME
> 
> 366 FOXSW
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACK John!


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Also, with the way the HD RSN's are Conus (kind of), Shared Bandwidth, and part-time... doesn't this make it super-easy for Dish to add HD options to their Sports Packages such as NHL Centre ICE and MLB EI (if they keep it)??
> 
> They can just mirror the content on another channel without any additional Bandwidth, correct?


Not really. The RSN's are spread out between 129 and 61.5 based on geography.

In order to provide the HD game on CI or EI(Let's Hope) they would have to uplink it either on a conus beam or uplink the HD game on the opposite bird i.e if it's on 129 they'd have to uplink on 61.5 and vice versa.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Glad to read your post again JohnH!!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

pdxsam said:


> Not really. The RSN's are spread out between 129 and 61.5 based on geography.


Then it strikes me as odd that Fox Sports Southwest, which features mostly Texas teams, wouldn't be a 61.5 since a fairly large portion of the state uses that for HD. My installer told me that I would need a Dish 1000 to see 129, yet the map on the EKB shows me well in the D1000 exclusion zone.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

John as always thank you a ton! And I hope all is well if not all gets well soon.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

FOX SPORTS FLORIDA, WHAT IS GOING ON? I been with dish since 97, and I always been happy to upgrade my service, usually every year, but dammit, I got a dish 1000 with 4 orbital locations and I can't see fox sports florida on HD cause is on 61.5! what the heck is going on? I don't know what the demographics is for people having a second dish pointing at the 61.5 location, but I spend lots of money upgrading to the one dish solution to have crap like this happen!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Wu-Infinite said:


> FOX SPORTS FLORIDA, WHAT IS GOING ON? I been with dish since 97, and I always been happy to upgrade my service, usually every year, but dammit, I got a dish 1000 with 4 orbital locations and I can't see fox sports florida on HD cause is on 61.5! what the heck is going on? I don't know what the demographics is for people having a second dish pointing at the 61.5 location, but I spend lots of money upgrading to the one dish solution to have crap like this happen!


There has not been any indication that 129 would work well in Florida


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

I guess it all depends what part of florida we live in, I live in the panhandle, I guess you can say extreme northwest florida, about an hour drive to alabama. I have no problem receving my signal from the 129, actual signal strengh is over 100. I don't know how many subscribers live in our area, but I would say chances are small that dish would carry the channel on 2 orbital locations.:nono:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

5826 WABC, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5827 WCBS, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5828 WNBC, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5829 WNYW, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5895 RFDTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

6303 WNYW MOVED FROM Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

19000 CSA MOVED FROM Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

All 4 NY HDs became MPEG4


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

JohnH said:


> There has not been any indication that 129 would work well in Florida


Here in Alabama, I get 110,105,119,61.5. I have been waiting for FOXS in HD, it is finally coming and I can't get it. No MLB EI and now this, are they trying to aggravate us on purpose?


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Wu-Infinite said:


> I guess it all depends what part of florida we live in, I live in the panhandle, I guess you can say extreme northwest florida, about an hour drive to alabama. I have no problem receving my signal from the 129, actual signal strengh is over 100. I don't know how many subscribers live in our area, but I would say chances are small that dish would carry the channel on 2 orbital locations.:nono:


[With 61.5 on the clock for their first draft selection, Commissioner Charlie steps to the podium]: 61.5 has traded Fox Sports Florida to 129 in a one-player swap for Fox Sports Southwest. 119 is now on the clock!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 5895 RFDTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


As I expected, 9409 is now a slate channel for the RFDTV move (5895 was a warm up):

RFDTV is moving to
Channel 231 on April 4th

If you cannot view 231, you may
need to upgrade your
programming.

For more information please visit
Dishnetwork.com/RFDTV​
Their wording ... with the wrong tense left intact.


JohnH said:


> All 4 NY HDs became MPEG4


All E* HD LILs are now MPEG4.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Wu-Infinite said:


> FOX SPORTS FLORIDA, WHAT IS GOING ON? I been with dish since 97, and I always been happy to upgrade my service, usually every year, but dammit, I got a dish 1000 with 4 orbital locations and I can't see fox sports florida on HD cause is on 61.5! what the heck is going on? I don't know what the demographics is for people having a second dish pointing at the 61.5 location, but I spend lots of money upgrading to the one dish solution to have crap like this happen!


The rest of Florida - Jax, Orlando, Tampa, Maimi, etc (including me) need FOXFL on 61.5. We are all in the 129 exclusion zone. E* is obviously going to have to adress the people in FL that are in 129 and the people in TX that are in 61.5.


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Thanks John & Glad To See You Back On The Forum & I Wish You Well With Your Speedy Recovery . *


----------



## JoelZe (Jan 23, 2004)

> and the people in TX that are in 61.5


that's me


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

All you guys are lucky that have HD RSN and/or HD Locals

I need STO, FOX Ohio for HD RSN, and i have a DISH pointed @ 61.5 (if it does come it will probally be on 129  then im screwed yet again)

Also i was promised locals for a long time now, last year they said i would get them in in by 2006, yet lied again.

Im just so frustrated, i think i chose the wrong company.

just my 2 cents

trev


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone have any clue what channel "STARF" could be?

I am guessing that channel 9414 "ECUDA" is the return of Educating Everyone, but I am not sure.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Starfish Television Network.

9417 EDUCADOR TV


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Anyone have any clue what channel "STARF" could be?
> 
> I am guessing that channel 9414 "ECUDA" is the return of Educating Everyone, but I am not sure.


I was thinking the same thing about "Educating Everyone" and am really looking forward to it if it is still playing JCTV part time. 

STARF reminds me of Pinky and the Brain ... the only nice reference I could find on Google was "Syndicat des technicien(ne)s et artisan(e)s du réseau français de Radio-Canada (STARF)" --- but I doubt if a Canadian union is putting up a channel.

There are some rather rude references found by Googling STARF (and now the internet will slow down while everyone who reads this does so).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

No need James, 

John posted about them already


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ah, posted in passing ...

http://www.starfishtv.org/ They even have a coming soon to Dish Network banner.
"_The Starfish Television Network is a revolutionary cable broadcast network dedicated to providing a media outlet for the advancement of non-profit and charitable organizations. As the only network of its kind, the starfish network delivers news, entertainment, sporting events, and documentaries from a variety of charitable organizations._"

EDUCADOR TV ... another Español?

AlmaVision was still airing the "coming soon" slate last night.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Starfish Television Network:

"The Starfish Television Network is a revolutionary cable broadcast network dedicated to providing a media outlet for the advancement of non-profit and charitable organizations. As the only network of its kind, the starfish network delivers news, entertainment, sporting events, and documentaries from a variety of charitable organizations...."
( http://www.starfishtv.org/ )

They have this logo there on their web site "Coming Soon to DISH Network" .. Looks nice 










---
I couldn't find anything EXACT on "Educador TV"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beat you by three minutes, Darkman ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Ah, posted in passing ...
> 
> http://www.starfishtv.org/ They even have a coming soon to Dish Network banner.
> "_The Starfish Television Network is a revolutionary cable broadcast network dedicated to providing a media outlet for the advancement of non-profit and charitable organizations. As the only network of its kind, the starfish network delivers news, entertainment, sporting events, and documentaries from a variety of charitable organizations._"
> ...


Hehe.. - "Great minds think alike", James 
(i was looking for Ecuador TV though, that's why came in in 2nd)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Beat you by three minutes, Darkman ...


I have DISH Logo picture though....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

217 WATER MOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

225 B&F MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

229 iSHOP MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

The remaining MLB Channel(625) was returned to engineering and hidden.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> [With 61.5 on the clock for their first draft selection, Commissioner Charlie steps to the podium]: 61.5 has traded Fox Sports Florida to 129 in a one-player swap for Fox Sports Southwest. 119 is now on the clock!


David: I have a solution for you, assuming you have a DishPro setup with a 44 switch. Keep the 61.5 and if it is not mirrored in the near future then get a 24" or 30" dish with a dishpro lnb and bring it into the 44 switch...problem solved and now you have some degree of confidence that between 61.5, 110, 119, and 129 your covered for awhile as *E adds new HD offerings. This slightly larger dish works work fine for 129 in S.Texas and by the by I have a sub for all the RSN's.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

kappy44 said:


> David: I have a solution for you, assuming you have a DishPro setup with a 44 switch. Keep the 61.5 and if it is not mirrored in the near future then get a 24" or 30" dish with a dishpro lnb and bring it into the 44 switch...problem solved and now you have some degree of confidence that between 61.5, 110, 119, and 129 your covered for awhile as *E adds new HD offerings. This slightly larger dish works work fine for 129 in S.Texas


Thanks! I wonder if I can get Dish to bite and do something for me armed with this knowledge.



> and by the by I have a sub for all the RSN's.


Why am I not surprised to hear this!
(Folks, Kappy has a set up that picks up transmissions from Degobah or the rebel base on Tantui! )


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> Thanks! I wonder if I can get Dish to bite and do something for me armed with this knowledge.
> 
> Why am I not surprised to hear this!
> (Folks, Kappy has a set up that picks up transmissions from Degobah or the rebel base on Tantui! )


Aw, Shucks!!! Besides fishing and living on the last affordable island on the coast in the U.S. what else can one do for fun....we luv our HD....I will say this that with my subs to BEV and *E I have lots of good programming.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

new audio chanenl on dish ?
prvisulya ftarecvier i now 110 and 119 togetehr detected 133 audio chanels 
Now it detcst 178


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 9417 EDUCADOR TV


I double-checked the EPG info...

It actually says "Educator TV" there ... not "Educador TV"

Not sure about it's web site anyhow 

It's actually has OK shows reportedly .. some movies, some educational programs, etc...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps not Español ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

No it's NOT...

( i wonder though at the same time.. if John wasn't incorrect earlier .. maybe some Spanish show was on at that time.. and that is why EPG said "Educador TV" .. But i wouldn't think so.. - just a wild idea)


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Crap! I'm dying to get FSSW in HD! I'm in Houston, TX, I have two 500's, and currently getting 119, 110, and 61.5. I don't feel like I have enough knowledge about this to point it myself, if I call Dish will they send someone out to point me in the right direction to get 129?! Will I lose anything by moving anything to get 129?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

JohnH said:


> The remaining MLB Channel(625) was returned to engineering and hidden.


Neat!


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

no Hbo free preview yet, and its supposed to start today.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

It's great to see Fox Sports Net FL in HD. Does anybody when Sun Sports will be available in HD?


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

satguy06 said:


> It's great to see Fox Sports Net FL in HD. Does anybody when Sun Sports will be available in HD?


I am only seeing the Dish HD logo and background music on Fox Sorts Net FL...are you noticing the same? I get it as part of my RSN package....are they only utilizing this for pro sports?....I was hoping I would see a mirror of all programming/


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

since it's a shared transponder it will be used just for HD games at this time.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

433 TEMP8 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Let the HBO freebie begin.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

421 TEMP9, REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

432 TEMP9 ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

Does 432 or 433 look like it is MASN? I'm still holding to faint hope it comes on. Me staying with DISH hinges on this.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No indication at this time. Both could be MASN


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Could one be Yes? 
(FX: Running for cover ...)


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

ch 421 temp9 chaneg name to chanel 421


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

My firend reprot me 
421 stilshowing masn 
432 donto aprs yet
433 showing dish lgo palayingmsuci


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Aransay said:


> My firend reprot me
> 421 stilshowing masn
> 432 donto aprs yet
> 433 showing dish lgo palayingmsuci


thanks for the info


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> since it's a shared transponder it will be used just for HD games at this time.


10-4


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is MASN AND MASN2


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Im suprised MASN2 wouldnt be shoved in the "Alt" channel range...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Im suprised MASN2 wouldnt be shoved in the "Alt" channel range...


How often is there unique content on MASN2?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Nats and O's


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

masn2 works evry signel tiem nationalsadn oriols palyat thesame tiem very foten thse seasont hstwhy theyceatedmasn2 

masn2 onlyw odul showthealternate gaemn at the smaetiem notghibg else 

both teams wodul alternate equaliy ebtwen both channels


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

View attachment 7864


View attachment 7865


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Tony,

Just thought you should know for the chart, STO is no longer a part time channel as of 4/1, they now have full time content...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll update it later tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Aransay said:


> ch 421 temp9 chaneg name to chanel 421


Don't think the EPG name changed to "Channel 421, CH421 or whatever" ...

John would have mentioned it by now.. 

More likely yours .. or your friend's receiver is incorrectly showing it like that.. - not all FTA receivers display the proper EPG name properly...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Could one be Yes?
> (FX: Running for cover ...)


The answer is ... obviously (by now)... - No


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess the EPG names for those Temp 9 and 8 got officially renamed to MASN and MASN2 now.. and they DID become available! 

Satelliteguys latest report .. by digiblur:

---
Uplink Comparison Range: 04/06/2007 01:26A - 04/06/2007 05:54P - (GMT-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)

432 - MASN [MPEG2 SD] added to EchoStar7 119W TP 21 ConUS beam (Available)
433 - MASN2 [MPEG2 SD] added to EchoStar7 119W TP 10 ConUS beam (Available)

--
Good Friday present i guess..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Good Friday present i guess..


Does it take an act of God to get a sports channel added to E*?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess so....

Charlie is God ...anyhow


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I have sports pak, MASN and MASN2 are available to me like any other RSN. (Except Sports South). Blackout restrictions apply.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... The Diamondback/Nationals game was blacked out live on 433 but the replay is blackout free on 432.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

weee!! More channels.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

James Long said:


> Yep ... The Diamondback/Nationals game was blacked out live on 433 but the replay is blackout free on 432.


Black out free on Directv as well right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does D* run MASN2 on an alt channel or not at all?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Alt channel 671. But the replay was on MASN 1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> Alt channel 671. But the replay was on MASN 1


Good. With E* providing a dedicated ALT channel (although it goes to the standard Dish Season Ticket slate when "off air") I figured that D* was handling it somehow.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9800 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

ch 431 nologner theyesterday night man wsas stilthee


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Often "echos" of channels will remain on a transponder even after the channel is removed in the tables. Sometimes an echo will appear before the channel is added to the uplink tables. While the pre-echos can give us hints as to what is coming before it appears in the main tables, the post-echos are less interesting (as it is just a case of a transponder that needs the PIDs removed).

In general, the echos are not worth mentioning, especially in this forum. One cannot see them on any Echostar receiver and if they ever were to return to service we would see them in the main tables first. The focus of this forum is the channels that are or will be in service ... not what is available FTA.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't even think it's the real "echo" (or whatever it is)

If channel moves to a different SID # on the same tp.. - it probably has the same PIDs etc.. - and basically even though it's really REMOVED now.. - if go to the previous SID # .. it will more likely be there (artificially so)

To really see if it "echos", mirrors or whatever .. - one has to manually delete that channel in question (in this case, i guess, would be ch 431) .. and then rescan the same TP .. if the channel really removed now from 431.. - 431 will NOT appear again


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Plus i think Arransay was refering to ch 421 anyhow..

that, again, is gone now.. - John said it's removed, then it's removed basically 

Besides.. i am not even sure 100% what Aransay said anyhow 
(again, he is NOT trying as hard as i would like him to try, lol)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Aransay said:


> ch 431 nologner theyesterday night man wsas stilthee


431 is STO and is still part of system for some time.

421 which was TEMP placeholder for MASN is gone from the TP as well as the system. All is well.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

yes atypoiwastriedeysterdaywatadayiahave eblvieeme 
thepaleheolrrest alitle moreiaastilheafrteramsnmvetocurentpsosionorahsortperidor


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

JohnH said:


> 431 is STO and is still part of system for some time.
> 
> 421 which was TEMP placeholder for MASN is gone from the TP as well as the system. All is well.


what is masn and who gets it???


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lamp525 said:


> what is masn and who gets it???


http://www.masnsports.com/


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Aransay said:


> yes atypoiwastriedeysterdaywatadayiahave eblvieeme
> thepaleheolrrest alitle moreiaastilheafrteramsnmvetocurentpsosionorahsortperidor


Ya.. OK 

But look "at it" yourself... carefully.. - DON'T you realize that "what you said above" - noone understands anyhow!


----------



## MacMariner (Mar 5, 2007)

When oh when do we get FSN NW?????????????????

AARGH


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably the quickest way to get FSN NW in HD is to switch to D*. The announcement from E* is not very encouraging for other RSNs. If you do switch, I hope your RSN carries a lot of your favorite team's games in HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

All Home and 6 road Mariners games are in HD this year. There are a few press releases out there stating so. Before you think about switching be sure to check your zip code on D*s site to make sure you are eligible for the FSN NW HD feed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Good ... as long as those games are on Fox NW and carried by D* switching should work for him.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

can anyone verify if the marlin games are being broadcast in hd on fox florida hd? I was watching the game the other night, the picture quality was terrible. ofcourse without having access to the 61.5 location I can only guess if the hd feed was great or not.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

James Long said:


> Good ... as long as those games are on Fox NW and carried by D* switching should work for him.


Not necessarily James. He apparently is in Portland, OR so he would need to check his zip like I posted above as Im NOT sure the spot beam for FSN NW reaches that far.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> All Home and 6 road Mariners games are in HD this year. There are a few press releases out there stating so. Before you think about switching be sure to check your zip code on D*s site to make sure you are eligible for the FSN NW HD feed.


Not to mention a large amount of Sonics games this year. On top of this Dish doesn't carry our local FOX affiliate either, which is where all the Seahawks games are broadcast. So if you have Dish right now and live in the Seattle area you can't get any local professional sports in HD, where as you can get all of them if you have Direct TV or our local cable provider, Comcast.

I know the press release isn't promising but I sure hope something does happen soon. I, like many others, was really looking forward to FSN NW HD on Dish.


----------



## jbaker8679 (Jan 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> Hmmm ... warming up a slate for the move to 231 / AT200?
> 
> More PIs split between 61.5° and 129° ... and not 148°.


so are the rockies games going to be able to see in hd or is fox sport net the rocky montain not going to get it thank


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Wu-Infinite said:


> can anyone verify if the marlin games are being broadcast in hd on fox florida hd? I was watching the game the other night, the picture quality was terrible. ofcourse without having access to the 61.5 location I can only guess if the hd feed was great or not.


It's not every game, and you have be eatching on ch. 373. The first HD game will be Apr. 10th.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

saltrek said:


> It's not every game, and you have be eatching on ch. 373. The first HD game will be Apr. 10th.


that's the problem I got a dish 1000. I don't get channel 373


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry, didn't read your whole post. Tonight's Rays game is in HD and looks great. I don't think it will look any different on ch. 423 just because they are showing it in HD on 373.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

masn2 moved 
433 - MASN2 moved from EchoStar7 119W TP 10 ConUS beam to EchoStar8 110W TP 16 ConUS beam (A)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yup... digiblur's report says so also:

by digiblur (from Satelliteguys....)

--
Uplink Comparison Range: 04/09/2007 10:46A - 04/10/2007 12:53P - (GMT-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)

433 - MASN2 moved from EchoStar7 119W TP 10 ConUS beam to EchoStar8 110W TP 16 ConUS beam (A)

Channels in the system: 3244
(A) = Available to subscribers
(NA) = Not Available


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Considering the character match, I assume that was aransay's source!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

nop ita wa altin forum 

iiwasi wabned form sahuys w injusticeidnotn do anythignt oeg bnene


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JL, that's Aransay's native post !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> nop ita wa altin forum
> 
> iiwasi wabned form sahuys w injusticeidnotn do anythignt oeg bnene


Probably just a misunderstanding. We understand your words completely. :lol:

The other forum probably borrowed the report from digiblur. Certainly is his style of report (although it is a program he wrote, so others at Satguys running that program will have similar reports).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I didn't even understand what Aransay said there anyhow..

But, today, digiblur was the one i believe who produced that output.. 

So if it wasn't "copy/pasted" from him.. - then it was "copy/pasted" from another forum (other the Satelliteguys) .. that's all ...

John's and digiblur's reports could often be seen at other forums .. people just "bring" 'em there.. (often giving some credits to the source they got it from)

maybe it was some Mexican forum (j/k) 

In any case he even had the "(A)" thingy ( for = Available) .. - so ya.. word for word 

--
P.S. Also, digiblur posted that around NOON(ish) Central Time.. and Aransay brought it here at 6 something PM Central...


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> Thanks! I wonder if I can get Dish to bite and do something for me armed with this knowledge.
> 
> Why am I not surprised to hear this!
> (Folks, Kappy has a set up that picks up transmissions from Degobah or the rebel base on Tantui! )


For those of you wishing to get 129 for RSN's in so-called bad DMA's, it can be done with a 30" dish and dishpro lnbf. Transponder readings here in the "bad S. Texas" DMA range from 88 to 103. I have five dishes, 2 for BEV and 3 for *E. Photo attached.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

kappy44 said:


> For those of you wishing to get 129 for RSN's in so-called bad DMA's, it can be done with a 30" dish and dishpro lnbf. Transponder readings here in the "bad S. Texas" DMA range from 88 to 103. I have five dishes, 2 for BEV and 3 for *E. Photo attached.


The above was verified with my own eyes today. Now the question is will Dish do anything for me or will I have to do it on my own. Based on what's available now, I wouldn't spend a penny on this; however, that could change come college football season.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You can get a 30" dish from dishdepot.com for about 129.99 . Since you live outside of Florida there isn't any tax on your purchase and Mark doesn't charge anything for shipping and handeling. All you would need is the single or dual lnb and you could install it yourself.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You can get a 30" dish from dishdepot.com for about 129.99 . Since you live outside of Florida there isn't any tax on your purchase and Mark doesn't charge anything for shipping and handeling. All you would need is the single or dual lnb and you could install it yourself.


I use Mark as well...that's where I got the lnbf from for the 129.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

kappy44 said:


> I use Mark as well...that's where I got the lnbf from for the 129.


Mark is a great business guy. Even if buying from him costs 20 dollars more I'll do it just becuase he is great to do business with.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

kappy44 said:


> For those of you wishing to get 129 for RSN's in so-called bad DMA's, it can be done with a 30" dish and dishpro lnbf. Transponder readings here in the "bad S. Texas" DMA range from 88 to 103. I have five dishes, 2 for BEV and 3 for *E. Photo attached.


BEV in America? Do I even ask how?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

dclaryjr said:


> The above was verified with my own eyes today. Now the question is will Dish do anything for me or will I have to do it on my own. Based on what's available now, I wouldn't spend a penny on this; however, that could change come college football season.


Unless D* plans on trying to make NCAA all their own like they are with the rest of the planet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SMosher said:


> BEV in America? Do I even ask how?


The same way people "move" to get other markets within the US ... except one generally needs help from someone who will provide an address in Canada (called "brokers").


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> The same way people "move" to get other markets within the US ... except one generally needs help from someone who will provide an address in Canada (called "brokers").


I see. I'll stick with what I got.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

SMosher said:


> BEV in America? Do I even ask how?


BEV is quite viable and legal in the lower 48....there are a number of Canadian brokers who set up your account with a Canadian address and in turn you can choose BEV or Star Choice as a provider. There are separate dealers you get the equipment from. Canadian programming on the whole is markedly better than large packages we have to subscribe to here to get the better offerings...it is more of a step towards "a la carte" choices. The NFL package is cheaper through BEV and of course the network programming and other HD material made available works well for me.

Now admittedly I am a fanatic, with my *E bill running over $200/month which I could substantially reduce if I didn't have to get high level packages of junk for the stuff I wanted, but ironically my BEV bill runs $98/mo and I watch it more than *E! There are two birds for BEV @ 82 and 91 degrees. The bird @ 82 is leased from *D until a replacement is sent up next year....this has caused lower signal strength in sections of the lower 48, hence the larger dish requirement....footprint issues are identical to those complaining about 129 from *E....same areas of the U.S. I could go on further on this subject as it has been a real help for me considering the small DMA I reside in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BEV is not legal in the US. The Canadian provider does not have the rights needed to sell programming to someone in the US and reception of the signals without a license from the FCC is a violation of FCC rules.

That being said, you are unlikely to go to jail for subscribing to BEV or StarChoice in the US.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> BEV is not legal in the US. The Canadian provider does not have the rights needed to sell programming to someone in the US and reception of the signals without a license from the FCC is a violation of FCC rules.
> 
> That being said, you are unlikely to go to jail for subscribing to BEV or StarChoice in the US.


... I'll just stick with E* and D* for MLB and forget the whole bev thing.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It (the BEV "thingy") is really not that bad, if you have a good Broker...

You are paying for the services provided... and/so it's NOT as bad as James made it sound, even though some legality or morality issues DO exist with subscribing that service from United States....


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> It (the BEV "thingy") is really not that bad, if you have a good Broker...
> 
> You are paying for the services provided... and/so it's NOT as bad as James made it sound, even though some legality or morality issues DO exist with subscribing that service from United States....


I believe I went around and around on this subject on another forum and in fact it may have been with James. There is absolutely no law in the U.S. making this illegal in any way shape or form....I don't say this loosely and have verified same with FCC counsel...that being said it boils down to use, need, and finances.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> It (the BEV "thingy") is really not that bad, if you have a good Broker...
> 
> You are paying for the services provided... and/so it's NOT as bad as James made it sound, even though some legality or morality issues DO exist with subscribing that service from United States....


Hey Darkman, long time no chat. I really do consider all the input you folks have givin me grand. I'll just have to pass at this time. Between E* package and D* for MLB I'm tapped out on the wallet. Maybe in the future.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kappy44 said:


> I believe I went around and around on this subject on another forum and in fact it may have been with James. There is absolutely no law in the U.S. making this illegal in any way shape or form....I don't say this loosely and have verified same with FCC counsel...that being said it boils down to use, need, and finances.


There is an FCC regulation that requires licensing of the receive dish, and yes we've gone around about this before. The FCC has other things to enforce than whether or not you have the proper license for your receive antenna. Lack of enforcement doesn't make it right, nor does it make anyone encouraging people to enter the gray market right.

If you want to encourage people to lie to get TV please do it on another forum. This forum is for legitimate subscribers.


----------

